
Tracking the future of remote workplaces: Apps, communication, and liability - Liriel
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2020/02/tracking-the-future-of-remote-workplaces-apps-communication-and-liability/
======
lima
> _Google 's suite of connected office apps functions quite well, but the
> company doesn't really have an agreed-upon chat app, and it's hard to
> overstate the usefulness of a casual, watercooler-like chat app to let
> colleagues alternate between serious conversations and bond-building
> gibberish._

That statement is incorrect - Google Chat
([http://chat.google.com](http://chat.google.com)) is the GSuite enterprise
chat product. It is compatible with Hangouts and will eventually replace it.

My company uses it and it works very well. They have first-party concept of
top-level lightweight threads in rooms, and it's the most convincing threading
implementation I've used so far. Each message belongs to a thread, and threads
aren't hidden away but are shown as summaries in the room. You can
follow/unfollow individual threads.

The concept is very similar to Zulip, except there's no subject line and
threads feel more lightweight.

~~~
wyldfire
> and will eventually replace it

Really? But isn't Hangouts free and GSuite not?

I find Google's abrupt roadmap changes dizzying, especially wrt its many
messaging products. Can you cite where you heard that plan?

~~~
unlinked_dll
Didn't they kill hangouts?

~~~
randomdude402
Nope. Regular old Hangouts is still alive and kicking. I use it every day with
a couple gaming groups and a home grown chatbot.

------
graphememes
Ah yes, the good ol' startup employee entering sex threads in slack work
channels

